# I take it someone complained about my thread?



## Kell

The 'The most disgusting thing you've ever seen thread'?

Don't mind if they did - just would have been nice to be told it was being deleted.


----------



## jam

what did it say?


----------



## head_ed

;D

It's not what it said..... :


----------



## Kell

nothing it was a link - with lots of warnings - to the most disgusting mpeg you're likely to see.

Which I won't repost as it obviously offended someone.


----------



## jam

> nothing it was a link - with lots of warnings - to the most disgusting mpeg you're likely to see.
> 
> Which I won't repost as it obviously offended someone.


can you IM me the link?

cheers

James


----------



## W7 PMC

> can you IM me the link?
> 
> cheers
> 
> James


can you IM me the link as well. I'm a suitably sick individual & well over the age of 18


----------



## TTurbo

I'm quite partial to a bit of filth too if you're IMing the link! ;D

Cheers


----------



## coupe-sport

Just put it back up - the person who complained wont need to look at it again - everyones happy


----------



## Kell

Link IM'd to those that requested it.


----------



## ChasTT

Yeah Kell, I'm as sick as they come, any chance of the link please!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Can you IM me the link too please 

Oh and not guilty ;D


----------



## kmpowell

Nobody complained, it was deleted becasue it was Porn which is not allowed on this site in any shape, link or form regardless of warnings.

The flame room is exactly what it says in its name, it is not a place to post Porn or other non flame related Adult material.

If you think it would be a good idea to have a 'Adult Only' room, put your ideas to Jae. 

Cheers 

P.S It was fake anyway, there are loads of vids doing the rounds which show you how they are made for that website.


----------



## saint

geeez the link then -


----------



## M44RT L

Oh...I like a bit of filth too...please may I have the link Kell ta


----------



## ronin

> nothing it was a link - with lots of warnings - to the most disgusting mpeg you're likely to see.
> 
> Which I won't repost as it obviously offended someone.


post it again !!


----------



## vlastan

I have been experimenting to do the same to me...but haven't made it despite the amount of lubrication I used!

Any ideas will be appreciated! ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti

> I have been experimenting to do the same to me...but haven't made it despite the amount of lubrication I used!
> 
> Any ideas will be appreciated! Â ;D ;D


Vlastan don't do that you wil hurt yourself


----------



## vlastan

> The flame room is exactly what it says in its name, it is not a place to post Porn or other non flame related Adult material.


Strictly speaking you are wrong on this.

It was a flame...he was flaming this woman doing this to a man and was flaming the fact that this was so weird.

Therefore, it was Adult flaming material which is fine.

Also posting a link and not an actual picture is fine too, as people have the choice to click to view it or not. So they cannot claim that they got offended as they were warned.

...and I thought it was KevinST that deleted this, didn't expect it was you...shame on you VEK!


----------



## NickP

Can I have the link pls :


----------



## kmpowell

> Also posting a link and not an actual picture is fine too, as people have the choice to click to view it or not. So they cannot claim that they got offended as they were warned.


Unfortunately you are wrong Nick (surprise surprise), some companies use web sweepers that read pages for URL's. Therefore the URL would be logged irrelivent if the user visited the link or not.

This has been covered before on both this and the old forum when members were pulled up by their IT depts when they traced 'Adult' URL's in sig pics etc from our pages. The outcome was that no porn links/images etc etc would be posted on the forum which was actioned by Jae and KevinST.

If you think i am still wrong for doing so, please contact Jae/kevinST. thanks


----------



## vlastan

> Unfortunately you are wrong Nick (surprise surprise), some companies use web sweepers that read pages for URL's. Therefore the URL would be logged irrelivent if the user visited the link or not.
> 
> This has been covered before on both this and the old forum when members were pulled up by their IT depts when they traced 'Adult' URL's in sig pics etc from our pages. The outcome was that no porn links/images etc etc would be posted on the forum which was actioned by Jae and KevinST.
> 
> If you think i am still wrong for doing so, please contact Jae/kevinST. thanks


I thought that only if you click the link, this would happen. :-/

Anyway, if the movie was downloaded and hosted in someone's personal web space, then this would be fine then?


----------



## Sim

Sorry folks but I am with Kev on this. This is a site that is used by lots of people in lots of places and it is important that it is monitored and posts removed if the moderators view them unfit (not a job I would like). Despite warnings if it is porn or related material simply post and IM the details to interested parties 

Iâ€™ll get my coat.


----------



## vlastan

> Iâ€™ll get my coat.


Dont forget your wooly hat..it is very cold up north!


----------



## Sim

I will be okay with the heated seats on ;D


----------



## KevinST

I didn't see the thread when it was in the flame room, but I've just had a look in the sites recycle bin (nothings deleted) and I have to agree with Kev on this one (really hate it when I have to say that  )
I would have deleted it myself.


----------



## vlastan

> I would have deleted it myself.


Of course you would...no argument about this! But you could have just delete the actual link and leave the rest there.

Thats why I was surprised that it was Vek.


----------



## phil

Personally I'd rather not have anything porn related on this site as I browse it at work. Porn's not exactly hard to find on the net is it?


----------



## ttimp

perhaps someone could describe the scene!


----------



## Sim

Can you not use your imagination :


----------



## vlastan

There was a woman holding a ***** and she was inserting it inside a man's **** slowly at the beginning, but later it became a ferocious up and down motion.

This should cover it and will avoid any type of moderation.


----------



## Dotti

> There was a woman holding a ***** and she was inserting it inside a man's **** slowly at the beginning, but later it became a ferocious up and down motion.
> 
> This should cover it and will avoid any type of moderation. Â


What was it she was holding vlastan ?


----------



## garyc

> Personally I'd rather not have anything porn related on this site as I browse it at work. Porn's not exactly hard to find on the net is it?


Me too. Browsing porn from my home PC with my own ISP is fine. But with work PC on or off site I am bound by company policy which is pretty clear and terminal for porn fiends, but find for other stuff such as car chatrooms, ebay etc.

It's not hard to find porn out there. This site just doesn't need to get involved.

ps IM me the link please Kell     ;D


----------



## r1

Damn, missed it! Can you IM me the link please Kell.

Cheers


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> There was a woman holding a ***** and she was inserting it inside a man's **** slowly at the beginning, but later it became a ferocious up and down motion.
> 
> This should cover it and will avoid any type of moderation. Â


Now we know what vlastan will be trying tonight ;D


----------



## master_t

Send me the link too pls


----------



## Kell

I'm not annoyed about it. Â If it's broken a rule then so be it.

In my defence, I did think that by flaggin it up what it was and posting a link and not the mpeg was enough. And that it wasn't against the rules.

I will, however, go through the thread and IM everyone that's requested it. Â

Strange though - ban something and more people want to see it. Â :


----------



## vlastan

> Strange though - ban something and more people want to see it. Â :


If people want sex, then give it to them. Why be so stand office?  After all we are the power of the forum!

I also find strange Kell that you haven't realised that this forum is frequented by perverts, butt fuckers, rubber lovers and people that have lub and wax fetishes? ;D


----------



## paulatt

> .... this forum is frequented by perverts, butt fuckers, rubber lovers and people that have lub and wax fetishes? Â ;D


We are not all like you!! 
If we wanted to access porn we would go to a porn site. 
It is ridiculous to suggest that a porn section is necessary on a forum like this.  

We need to start a campaign to keep the forum a porn-free zone!


----------



## M44RT L

Ta Kell...but I couldn't watch it!!


----------



## HumphreyF

> If people want sex, then give it to them. Why be so stand office?  After all we are the power of the forum!
> 
> I also find strange Kell that you haven't realised that this forum is frequented by perverts, butt fuckers, rubber lovers and people that have lub and wax fetishes? Â ;D


Are you still here? :


----------



## Dotti

Reading all of your posts your all pervs the lot of you ;D


----------



## vlastan

Most of the people didn't mind actually. Based on this, it should have stayed on.

It was nice to see something interesting and different.


----------



## vlastan

> Are you still here? Â :


No shit man!! You can't get rid of a Vlastan so easily. Â 

I thought that KevinST knew your true identity. So if you misbehaving, he will kick your arse out of this place again. ;D

But as you keep coming, it looks like you love to be kicked up your backside from time to time. ;D


----------



## vlastan

> Reading all of your posts your all pervs the lot of you Â ;D


And this must include yourself as you saw the movie too!


----------



## V6 TT

.......can I have it IM'ed aswell please? I'm curious now.......


----------



## Dotti

> And this must include yourself as you saw the movie too! Â


Might have done :


----------



## IanWest

> If people want sex, then give it to them. Why be so stand office?  After all we are the power of the forum!


Stand office- LOL. Â V you have an opinion on everything and a complete lack of knowledge of the Queen's- Fantastic!!!
You should be on stage.


----------



## Kell

> .......can I have it IM'ed aswell please? Â I'm curious now.......


Your wish is my command.


----------



## Dotti

> Your wish is my command.


I think you should start charging per viewing Kell .


----------



## PaulS

> We are not all like you!!
> If we wanted to access porn we would go to a porn site.
> 
> It is ridiculous to suggest that a porn section is necessary on a forum like this.


Absolutely!



> We need to start a campaign to keep the forum a porn-free zone!


That old chesnut Â : Â 



> I also find strange Kell that you haven't realised that this forum is frequented by perverts, butt fuckers, rubber lovers and people that have lub and wax fetishes?


ROFLMAO!

Some presumption, Lord V Â :

I can only count one on here!

[PS - Kell can you IM me the link Â ;D]


----------



## Steve_Mc

> Why be so stand office?


"I learrrrn it from-a-book"


----------



## SaulTTR

Oh go on then, IM the link to me aswell Kell


----------



## Dotti

Your all unbelievable ;D


----------



## vlastan

I am thinking about hosting this movie on my personal space so anybody can see it.

I will also add a counter as I am curious how many will view it! ;D

Sex rules our lives and sells well. ;D

I may also host a small clip of a woman being fisted up her a**e if there is interest. But would like to use a democratic procedure and let the audience vote if they would liike this or not.


----------



## vagman

Kell, you might as well IM it to every fucker who is a member of this forum.


----------



## vagman

> Are you still here? Â :


Are you still here? :


----------



## KevinST

> I am thinking about hosting this movie on my personal space so anybody can see it.
> 
> <cut>blah </cut>
> 
> But would like to use a democratic procedure and let the audience vote if they would liike this or not. Â


Maybe you can host your own forum on your personal space as well for this very subject ? :-/


----------



## vlastan

> Maybe you can host your own forum on your personal space as well for this very subject ? Â :-/


----------



## Dotti

> I am thinking about hosting this movie on my personal space so anybody can see it.
> 
> I will also add a counter as I am curious how many will view it! Â ;D
> 
> Sex rules our lives and sells well. Â ;D
> 
> I may also host a small clip of a woman being fisted up her a**e if there is interest. But would like to use a democratic procedure and let the audience vote if they would liike this or not. Â


You are a very scarey man vlastan :. Personally I would NOT want to see your movie :-/. 
Ladies present on this forum thank you !


----------



## garyc

> You are a very scarey man vlastan Â :. Â Personally I would NOT want to see your movie Â :-/.
> Ladies present on this forum thank you !


It was indeed a quite terrifying clip beyond it's novelty value.


----------



## paulatt

> You are a very scarey man vlastan Â :. Â


He is not a scarey man! 
He is just a big cuddly teddy bear who has an unhealthy interest in video nasties!! ;D


----------



## jonah

Can someone IM me the link please 
Jonah


----------



## Dotti

> He is not a scarey man! Â
> He is just a big cuddly teddy bear who has an unhealthy interest in video nasties!! ;D


You forgot also his other interest and hobby is taking part too which is the practical side hence the videos are the theory to help him on his way for his act along with the red leather thong and the T.shirt that says on the back I am, lame, really tiny and limp! LOOK AT ME GIRLS ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti

> Can someone IM me the link please
> Jonah


Jonah don't look 8)


----------



## Dr_Parmar

aawww fuck it,

can i have the link tooo!!


----------



## Dotti

> aawww fuck it,
> 
> can i have the link tooo!! Â  Â  Â


Now are you sure [smiley=idea2.gif]... you will dothis [smiley=bigcry.gif] ;D


----------



## Dubcat

Damn it - what was she holding that was being put in the mans bottom?
W.


----------



## sattan

hey, now Im curious - IM pls. :


----------



## Nik-S3

me too, IM please? :


----------



## Dotti

Perverts ;D ... curiosity killed the cat you know


----------



## vlastan

> Perverts Â ;D ... curiosity killed the cat you know Â


Lucky these guys are only perverts and not cats then. ;D


----------



## Jae

Er, sick. To be absolutely honest, I think that the site it is hosted on is a definate no no in UK decency terms due to the type of content it provides.

It is ACTUAL breach of UK Laws on Decency and Accepted types of imagery. I would definately NOT visit the link in the UK (im shuddering in Germany!).

Jae


----------



## Kell

Sorry guys, I'm afraid I no longer have the link to send on.

I must admit, I tracked back through the link some time ago to find otu the site it pointed to, and it seemed to be some kind of forum. Â I didn't actually see anything wrong with it. Â :-/

But then I must have got it wrong as the guy that sent me the original link toild me the rest of the site is as bad.


----------



## Dotti

Was funny though what peoples fetishes are ;D


----------



## garyc

It was f u c k i n' scarey


----------



## Dotti

Your not setting a very good president are you Gary for the lads on the forum by admitting that ;D. Go on someone has to try it ;D :-X..... j/k . Bit lethal!!


----------



## garyc

> Your not setting a very good president are you Gary for the lads on the forum by admitting that Â ;D. Â Go on someone has to try it Â ;D Â :-X..... j/k Â . Â Bit lethal!! Â  Â


Vlastan may wish to set a _precedent_ but hopefully not capture it on film. Maybe his wife would lend a helping hand.
:-[ ouch


----------

